# Best way to market?



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

djjosephm said:


> What's the best way to market my t-shirt fulfillment company?


What ways have you tried so far? What has worked for you? What has not worked for you?

Have you read through some of the many marketing tips and advice that has been posted?
T-Shirt Marketing - T-Shirt Forums

Have you tried any advertising?


----------

